# Buying a Horse Trailer Long Distance



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I was considering one on Craigslist about 8 hours away. However, altho it looked like a private party, it was a scam. He would not allow me to come see it, pay and take the trailer. I would only consider one that I could go see, pay and pick up. There are many scammers out there on all sites. Personally, I would stay away from it.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Two of our neighbors bought their trailers long distance. Could not find what they wanted in state. Neither had issues.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I bought mine from out of state. I did not have any problems with it.

Just be very careful. There are lots of scams out there now.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought mine from a private party about 10 hrs away. Paid cash at time of sale after I saw the trailer in person, only way Ill do business! 

We did the same thing on a motorcycle. It was in PA we are in IL. Got all the info we could via Internet from the private party, drove out and did the deal with cash after a test ride and inspection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

my trailor was sittin on the side of the road waiting for me to drive by.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I no of some one that went out if state to buy one. The seller would only let them look at it at night. Said he had to work until them. It was a newer trailer ion the 30K range which was below value. They looked at it, paid cash and hauled it away. Before they got home the new tires were ruined. Turned out it had a bent frame. If you can inspect and have it professionally inspected I would not be afraid to buy out of state.


----------

